# My idea for hiding a aquarium pump.



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

Start off with a piece of wood of adequate size,shape and density. pic1
Dry it out good in the oven 200F until you thank its dry enough and you have killed any bugs.
i did mine 5 times for 3hrs. pic2
Split the log and holow it out to the size you need. Use safety equipment yada,yada,yada pic3/4
Drill holes for magnets and epoxy them in place. pic5


----------



## Hillbilly Homer (Sep 25, 2012)

put the log back together and its finished. pic6


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

nice


----------



## Gone missing (Aug 26, 2017)

Can't say anything about great minds but I do find minds do sometimes run along the same track! 
I recently did a post over here:
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=425282
It used much the same idea of using wood to hide things but I used a different approach to the wood. I use so much wood that cooking it in the oven is just not going to be allowed so I go for bleach soaks as slower but less labor and certain to please my wife more. 
The log is still a work in progress as I am having a bit of trouble with the rainbow cichlids plucking the Java fern off so that I find it floating but the color is coming back to the original dark color. The dark cover in the corner is hiding the heater and filter intake and is what I expect the new log will darken to be.
Still need another log to cover the powerhead that still shows between these two. So much fun, so little time?


----------

